# high school- university in Costa da Prata, Portugal



## PatriciaJansen (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello dear readers,

Our 2 sons of 16 and 17 year old,my husband and I want to emigrate to Portugal to start a project nearby Caldas da Rainha. My question is considering the highschools-universities in Portugal. Our youngest son needs to go another year to the secondary school. I have seen on the site that there is an internatiol school named CLIC in Marinha Grande half an hour from Caldas da Rainha. Has anyone of you already heared or has experience with this school? Is there maybe another high school nearby? Our oldest son is doing his latest year. Next year he needs to go to the university or high school. He wants to go studying history, but this is still not 100% sure. Is for him the only solution to go to Lissabon or Coimbra or are there other English high school or Universities that we do not know. They need to do their studies in the English language.( The moment we are certain of our emigration we start to study Portugees ofcourse. ) Does anyone know the costs( fees) of the schools, because on the internet sites you read fees from 350 Eur. till 550 Eur. per month. Or till 6000 Eur. per year. We really want the best for our children, because it is our dream to move to Portugal, but also for them it must be pleasant and not a disaster.
We all know that in the beginning it will be hard, but it is an enrichment in their and our lives. 

Thank you in advance for responding my letter,

Greatings,

Patricia


----------



## Paramonte_1 (Oct 13, 2016)

The best Universities in the Lisbon, Coimbra or Porto area are the state Universities, except for the reputable Catolica University.

I am not aware that in any of these Universities the courses are taught in English. Portuguese is the norm. Except I think in the post-graduation Nova MDA School, they teach in English but this is a world-wide famous economics post-grad University.

In my University even if there are some Erasmus students in class, Portuguese is still used and the Erasmus students are given auxiliary materials in English. They are usually OK and normally if they fail is more due to the distraction of the Portuguese beaches/weather and other recreative activities.

Students pick up really fast the pt language.

In some places if there are many Erasmus students in class, which may happen occasionally (Erasmus students stay typically one semester only) the lecturer may decide to use English.


----------



## PatriciaJansen (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello,

Thank you for your quick reply. We are planning to visit Portugal in a couple of weeks, and I believe that the best way for us is to go to some Universities and hear there what they expect from our children. At this moment neither of them speaks Portuguese. We thought that there were some schools who would give the courses in English. Our sons are 16 and 17 years old, and I believe that for them it will be harder to learn the language. I know everything is possible, but they are in the stage that it is not only school that counts;, friends, sport, and other activities like you said......They need to do some more input to understand and learn the pt language. Here in Belgium are a lot of Erasmus students who go to other countries for a semester or a year, and the most of them are always talking great things of this adventure. It is an enrichment in their live.
We also think that they will learn more languages, and other cultures. Meet new people etc. 

I will keep you updated what the decision will be,

Have a nice weekend,

Patricia


----------



## Paramonte_1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Just a word of warning:

Universities that teach in English are possibly not the best quoted both in Portugal and internationally. I would venture that may be some private ones low ranking-

Strange yes, but a reality in a country where state universities rank much better than the private. Fees in the state univ. are much lower compared to the private. So admissions in the state Univ.s are stricter indeed, but given the traditional low Portuguese birth rate, availability is not generally a problem except in medicine (vet and human) and some technological areas


----------

